# Pkg (pkgng):pkg_create -b type switches



## sossego (Aug 12, 2013)

Because the flags are not mentioned, I am curious as to whether backups are created or if the entire system becomes packaged- third party software. If the former is true, then why is this not mentioned in the manual page? If the latter argument is true, then why was this function removed?


----------

